# Culinary Software



## 1foodie (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi Chefs, I'm looking for culinary software that provides analysis on menu cost as well as nutritional analysis. Any suggestions? thanks in advance.


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Have you tried Recipe Calc (do a google search). The last version I downloaded was free. So you can check it out without plunking down a huge chunk of change. Good luck.


----------



## Chef W.G (Nov 8, 2001)

ChefTec, it's expensive $900 for the basic version but I love it.

It does both nutritional analysis and menu costing, as well as inventory.


----------



## 1foodie (Jul 24, 2007)

Thanks for the responses - checking both options out now!


----------



## 1foodie (Jul 24, 2007)

I took an in-depth look at both versions and cheftec is the best fit for my needs. I wanted to post an update on pricing for anyone else looking for culinary software.. Cheftec Basic is $595 and cheftec plus is $995.

Thanx for the tip ALynch


----------



## shadowchef (Jan 5, 2007)

just an FYI: ive used cheftec fairly extensivly and from what i remember the basic version is VERY basic. i mostly worked with the cheftec plus. good program if you have the money to shell out for it and the time to set it up. i think that took the longest was in setting it up but once its going its easy to maintain with changes in the menu and what not. to let you know if you go that route its about $400 to set up a vender list (if you can download you list from online) per vender to get that setup to import that. or if your good with excel you can do it yourself. if anyone has that and needs help with it i've done it without buying the mod (completely legal) and if you need help with it feel free to let me know and i can help you out setting the vender import. best of luck to you on your decision.


----------



## rat (Mar 2, 2006)

Try resort kitchen, thats what I use, I love it.


----------



## rblum (Jul 14, 2005)

I prefer the xcel method. Granted, it is a B*%@^ to set up the spread sheets, but in the end it saves you the money, and you can add all the tweaks and customizations that you need. Just think what you can do with all that extra money.


----------



## zeta (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi, I am in the process of setting up cheftec. How do you set up the vendor list using excel? please help, thanks!


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

I use excel at work just for inventory and its a real pain, especially if you're not very fluent with it. My costs are always out of date, especially the produce and especially since I usually don't see the price of everything on a daily basis, not even on a monthly basis. We constantly bring in new product not originally on inventory and have a long list of products no longer being used or supplied but are still there. And with having much of the same product all over the place at servery, front of the house, back of the house, and storage, even if I can update the pricing, I have to do so at 10 different places. 

I may look into this Cheftec program and present it to my managers as a possibly. Currently, I'm the only computer literate person at our site...not fun at all.


----------



## Chef W.G (Nov 8, 2001)

FYI: I bought my ChefTec Plus at a food show and saved $200.


----------



## jigz369 (Apr 20, 2007)

There is a local company here in Vancouver that produces a program called "Optimum Control". Undoubtedly the best software I have ever used. All information is updated as invoices are updated. Recipes can be inputted and when you're ready for service, you tell the program the volume you need to serve and the formula is computed to give you actual numbers required. Also deducts the stock requirements from your inventory. The program has saved me countless hours doing inventory counts, physical counting is no longer required, though I still count quarterly just to confirm the numbers I'm receiving from the software. To date I have had no issues.
Contact Chris @ ROI online and he'll help you out.
Just my opinion though....


----------



## jjbbqguy (Jun 23, 2007)

I am in the catering business and I am looking for a software that I can enter my recipes and when it is time to enter a menu for a catering, I can just enter the number of people and the menu and it will tell me how much product and ingredients I need. I have made a small excel sheet, but when I enter the number of people it gives me the numbers for everything and I cant print out just what I need. I'm not real good at excel if you cant tell.


----------



## the_seraphim (Dec 25, 2006)

if you think it would be of benefit to you lot, i wouldnt mind knocking up an access database or a decent and well written excel sheet, id prefer the database option though...

if you lot would use it i wouldnt mind doing it for free (id use it myself you see...) and you can make a donation if you think its worth it, like £10 or something... 

i did database design at college... then threw it all in and became a chef instead


----------



## rat (Mar 2, 2006)

Look at Resort kitchen software.
It does all of what you want, menus functions, recipes, invoices yada yada yada.

www.*resort*software.com/

Product comparison for resort kitchen software


----------



## madchef (Dec 10, 2007)

you definately have to try computriton. I use it all the time. It sets up orders, rates my nutrition, prints my menus and even helps with inventory. It rules.


----------



## cateringgm (Feb 2, 2017)

​I have some questions about chef tec and Im looking for some help. We are trying to get the program up and running which we have had now over a year... and need to know how I can group items quickly so even though the product came from a different distributor I can group it into one? Also looking for easy ways to move product that was entered into primary locations. Next looking into how I pull a clean inventory report. Anyone that could help would be great.


----------



## riffchef (Feb 7, 2017)

Chefs-resources is a great site with free spreadsheets that I use in Google Drive and it's all free.


----------

